# posting DraftSight selections



## rlukens (May 11, 2018)

Maybe my title was confusing... sorry. 
I design my work using DraftSight 2D. I've got a design that I'd like critiqued. How do I attach it in a post?

TIA
Russ


----------



## gbritnell (May 11, 2018)

Save as a PDF. Those can be posted.


----------

